# sleeping on food?



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`ve been trying to get into the pigs cage for a while now but rum is sleeping on top of the fresh food i`m trying to remove in order to replace with stuff for today as it`s been in there since yesterday. is it normal for pigs to sleep on top of things like apples and tomatoes? she`s very skittery as we only got her last night so i don`t wanna attempt to move her and frighten her. will the food still be ok for them to eat if it`s been in there for 24hours?


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

lol i would leave her to settle in, she maybe finds the smell soothing or something.. once she's settled in she'll move to somewhere more comfy.. or not. i wouldn't worry about it.

the food should be ok for ~24hrs but try not to put too much in, if she doesn't eat it all in one day but there is only a few pieces left the next day the amount is fine.. if there's heaps left you're giving her too much. also mind if you've only just got her leave her a week or so to settle in before you change how much food you give her, she won't be eating normally (probably) just now so may eat more or less than usual.

good luck


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

lol she`s a funny one she was sleeping in the litter tray earlier  from what i could see there wasn`t any fresh foods in the cage i got her from so maybe it`s just something new and exciting to her?


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't have Guinea Pigs anymore & haven't for about 15 years, so I might be way off here but my rats sleep on their treats sometimes...they hide them in the fleecey nest they've made themselves. Perhaps as she's just settling, she's still not sure that her food will all be there when she wakes up so she sleeps on it...there's a logic to it  I guess sometimes they don't realise that when we replace their food we're not actually just stealing it for ourselves


----------

